# Cbd oil and arthritis pain



## Butterfly

I saw CBD oil mentioned on the shingles thread, and I wondered -- has anyone here tried it for arthritis pain, and has it helped?  I have fairly significant pain in my hands and shoulders from arthritis.  A friend of mine mentioned to me the other day that she was going to try the CBD oil.   I've looked online and there are a zillion different kinds, with all kinds of  claims, and all of them seem a bit pricey.

I would be very grateful to hear your experiences with it, and what brands you recommend.  I am quite hesitant to take the regular medical arthritis pain stuff, like celebrex, et el., because reported side effects and friends' negative experiences with those drugs.


----------



## rgp

I have tried it, no help for me. I used all three strengths recommended. 500mg $40 / 750mg $60 & 1000mg $90 Used it in the manner directed on the label. Half a dropper under the tongue , three times per day, tried it for three full months, increasing the strength each month. Bought a forth 750mg & tried it topically..[mostly on my knees & shoulders]...again no help.........sorry to say.

The brand was Queen City Hemp, 

Not knocking the product...just saying that it did not work for me.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> I have tried it, no help for me. I used all three strengths recommended. 500mg $40 / 750mg $60 & 1000mg $90 Used it in the manner directed on the label. Half a dropper under the tongue , three times per day, tried it for three full months, increasing the strength each month. Bought a forth 750mg & tried it topically..[mostly on my knees & shoulders]...again no help.........sorry to say.
> 
> The brand was Queen City Hemp,
> 
> Not knocking the product...just saying that it did not work for me.



You might try GoGreen (there's many brands out there, some are just oil)
and the balm if local pain, like joints, hands



Butterfly said:


> I saw CBD oil mentioned on the shingles thread, and I wondered -- has anyone here tried it for arthritis pain, and has it helped?  I have fairly significant pain in my hands and shoulders from arthritis.  A friend of mine mentioned to me the other day that she was going to try the CBD oil.   I've looked online and there are a zillion different kinds, with all kinds of  claims, and all of them seem a bit pricey.
> 
> I would be very grateful to hear your experiences with it, and what brands you recommend.  I am quite hesitant to take the regular medical arthritis pain stuff, like celebrex, et el., because reported side effects and friends' negative experiences with those drugs.



I recommend the GoGreen balm

works for me and my lady


----------



## rgp

Gary O' said:


> You might try GoGreen (there's many brands out there, some are just oil)
> and the balm if local pain, like joints, hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend the GoGreen balm
> 
> works for me and my lady




  Well...on your word, I will try it. 

 But to be fair, this product [Queen City Hemp] does seem to have a good reputation.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> Well...on your word, I will try it.
> 
> But to be fair, this product [Queen City Hemp] does seem to have a good reputation.


Since you've had Zero effect, I'd recommend the GoGreen balm, not the oil.
Just dab enough on your finger to feel it, not see it.
Massage into the pain filled area for about a minute. 

Please let me know how it works.
If it doesn't, you'd be the first.


----------



## rgp

Gary O' said:


> Since you've had Zero effect, I'd recommend the GoGreen balm, not the oil.
> Just dab enough on your finger to feel it, not see it.
> Massage into the pain filled area for about a minute.
> 
> Please let me know how it works.
> If it doesn't, you'd be the first.





 I  assume you were / are talking the 1000mg strength? Just now ordered it, will give it a try as soon as it arrives.

 Since my hips are a larger source of the pain, I thought the stronger would penetrate better?....

We'll see...Thanks.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> I  assume you were / are talking the 1000mg strength?


 yessir


----------



## SeaBreeze

Not arthritis, but the balm worked well for my husband's minor shoulder injury and some knee pain he was having, 1,000 mg....plan to buy the oil soon to keep on hand for either of us if needed.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Not arthritis, but the balm worked well for my husband's minor shoulder injury and some knee pain he was having, 1,000 mg....plan to buy the oil soon to keep on hand for either of us if needed.


I keep two stocked
too far to town to run out


----------



## SeaBreeze

I just ordered one bottle of the orange oil, 1,000mg.  The balm worked well, if the oil is good too, it's worth the price to relieve pain.  Thanks for your advice Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> I just ordered one bottle of the orange oil, 1,000mg.  The balm worked well, if the oil is good too, it's worth the price to relieve pain.  Thanks for your advice Gary!


The oil has worked wonders on my shingles in the evening, and my lady's overall discomfort....including mental outlook.

Please advise how it works for you

and you're quite welcome


----------



## SeaBreeze

Will do Gary, thanks!


----------



## rgp

Mine just arrived...using just now on one shoulder & one knee...I'll see how it does...hope,hope !


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> Mine just arrived...using just now on one shoulder & one knee...I'll see how it does...hope,hope !



OK, now I'm piqued

standing by


----------



## Butterfly

I plan to order some -- can't decide between the balm or the oil.

Gary O', how often does a person need to use the CBD?


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> I plan to order some -- can't decide between the balm or the oil.
> 
> Gary O', how often does a person need to use the CBD?



As I understand it, and from my experience;

*The oil is more for internal stuff
*Put a half dropper under the tongue.
Keep it there for 30-60 seconds (or ten seconds...all I care to do)
Relief should come within minutes.
I've taken it within a couple hrs, but it should last 2-4

It really really helps my shingles (they're still with me, btw, but the pain is manageable)
The itching...ho lee cow..I wanna take a tiny pitch fork, dig deep into my ear, and twirl it, for about an hour.
The stage of shingles I'm in is 'post herpetic neurosis', or, as I understand it; fake pain senses sent to the brain from screwed up nerve ends, thanks to the shingles.

I got the GoGreen 250mg as my local outlet didn't have it in any greater strength.
I did get another brand (Healthy Roots) the dealer recommended, in 1000mg....not the same, makes my wife a bit spiritually numb, whereas the GoGreen 250 noticeably buoys her spirits.

I have just seen that the 500 and 1000mg can be ordered directly at GoGreen, of which I may just do, but the 250mg has pretty much done it for me, at a lessor price.

*The balm is for local, more exterior, miseries*
Just rub enough on yer forefingers to feel it, and massage into the area for 20-30 seconds
Relief should come within minutes
It has really been effective in my lower back area
I've also used it within a couple hrs

The dealer says I can't OD on the stuff
But 
common sense needs to rule

Hope this helps


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Since you've had Zero effect, I'd recommend the GoGreen balm, not the oil.
> Just dab enough on your finger to feel it, not see it.
> Massage into the pain filled area for about a minute.
> 
> Please let me know how it works.
> If it doesn't, you'd be the first.



Are you talking about the Go Green Eucalyptus and Lavender Balm Salve as featured here: 
https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve-eucalyptus-and-lavender

I have osteoarthritis in my knuckles.  Quite painful sometimes and I'd like to try something besides acetaminophen, which doesn't work all that well anyway.  

Thanks!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Are you talking about the Go Green Eucalyptus and Lavender Balm Salve as featured here:
> https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve-eucalyptus-and-lavender
> 
> I have osteoarthritis in my knuckles.  Quite painful sometimes and I'd like to try something besides acetaminophen, which doesn't work all that well anyway.
> 
> Thanks!



Looks to be one and the same
ours is 'calming puple', of which contains lavender and bee's wax
not sure why the 'flavors'

Yeah, I've OD'd on ibuprofen for years to ease my back pain, and hanging on a tree limb.

Now?

I keep two of those little tins in the cabinet (have yet to use up the first tin, bought months ago)


----------



## StarSong

Thanks for the info.  You've bought this at a local dispensary?


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the info.  You've bought this at a local dispensary?



Yes

For the CBD (only trace THC), it's not termed a dispensary.
Just an outlet, or store.
Heh, it's all in limbo til the feds can get their grips on it somehow


----------



## Pappy

I can’t seem whom to order it from. Amazon doesn’t have it. Want to try it on my back.


----------



## IKE

Pappy said:


> I can’t seem whom to order it from. Amazon doesn’t have it. Want to try it on my back.



https://www.gogreenhemp.com/products/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve-eucalyptus-and-lavender


----------



## JimW

I concur with everything Gary said regarding the balm, it works great. I just ordered two more cans of the 1000mg Calming Purple. Wife and I use it for arthritis pain and anything else that hurts. We try to keep an extra can on hand so we don't run out.

Anyone ordering on Gogreenhemp.com try using "first" or "new" in the discount code box for 15% off. They also have free shipping for orders over $80 I believe.


----------



## fmdog44

I used something called Jungle Balm which is pure Lawang oil from Indonesia. I had my left thumb started to lock up on me to the point I had to move it with my right hand. I don't claim it was arthritis. After a couple weeks of applying three times per day all symptoms were 100% gone, no pain and free movement and it has been 7-8 months and going strong. This oil does not describe what is for  rather only to apply and wash hands after but it worked for me. It came in a 50ml bottle but I don't recall the price. www.junglebaum.com.au


----------



## rgp

Well so far....it has had no effect . Been using it for 2+ days on one shoulder & one knee....no change. I have it now so, might as well keep trying it. I'll try to reach my 'back-spots' .........maybe it's geographical?...

Edit to say...I was referring to the CBD Balm.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary O' said:


> *The oil is more for internal stuff
> *Put a half dropper under the tongue.
> Keep it there for 30-60 seconds (or ten seconds...all I care to do)
> Relief should come within minutes.
> I've taken it within a couple hrs, but it should last 2-4



Gary, I just received my first bottle of the CBD hemp oil, 1,000mg.  The directions say to use one dropper per day.  Do you put a half dropper under the tongue for sublingual rapid effect, then swallow it when you can no longer keep it there?  Do you use another half dropper, and if so, do you put that in a glass of water and take it that way?

I bought this for my husband, he's had long-term issues with leg muscles and hips, due to old injuries and likely adhesions.  I'm going to give him the oil this evening.  He's still using the 1,000 mg balm and is happy with the results, he uses that on his recent shoulder injury and intermittent knee pain.  He's keeping it in his night table so it's there when he wants it.  If it works well, I'll be getting more of both forms.


----------



## SeaBreeze

JimW said:


> I concur with everything Gary said regarding the balm, it works great. I just ordered two more cans of the 1000mg Calming Purple. Wife and I use it for arthritis pain and anything else that hurts. We try to keep an extra can on hand so we don't run out.



Good to hear it's working for you too Jim, I plan to order the balm again and have it on hand for either of us to use when needed.  If my husband gets good results with the oil, I'll get more of that too.


----------



## AZ Jim

Gary O' said:


> Since you've had Zero effect, I'd recommend the GoGreen balm, not the oil.
> Just dab enough on your finger to feel it, not see it.
> Massage into the pain filled area for about a minute.
> 
> Please let me know how it works.
> If it doesn't, you'd be the first.


I ordered some today hoping it will help my wife's shoulder pain (arthritis).  Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> Well so far....it has had no effect . Been using it for 2+ days on one shoulder & one knee....no change. I have it now so, might as well keep trying it. I'll try to reach my 'back-spots' .........maybe it's geographical?...
> 
> Edit to say...I was referring to the CBD Balm.



Dang

GoGreen, right?


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, I just received my first bottle of the CBD hemp oil, 1,000mg.  The directions say to use one dropper per day.  *Do you put a half dropper under the tongue for sublingual rapid effect, then swallow it when you can no longer keep it there?*  Do you use another half dropper, and if so, do you put that in a glass of water and take it that way?


*
Yes*

I've been doing half droppers when needed.
Seems the dropper that comes with the bottle can only fill half way anyway.
Last night I sorta OD'd on it (even though I've been told one can't), did three half droppers within four hours tween 10p and 2a.
Rough night. 
Slept in the chair a bit.

No, I don't take it with water. I've been told it doesn't dilute the dosage, but does slow down the action, or rapid effect (there's that word again).


----------



## Gary O'

AZ Jim said:


> I ordered some today hoping it will help my wife's shoulder pain (arthritis).*  Let you know how it goes*.



Thanks, Jim

The balm should do it


----------



## rgp

Gary O' said:


> Dang
> 
> GoGreen, right?




Yes, 1000mg

The only topical I have had any form of relief from is Magnesium oil. I just do not like the feeling it makes on my skin....sort of a 'drawing' sensation? Good news is  it need not be left on for long periods. Wipe it off with a warm rag, the soothing effect seems to hold for a while longer. 

As I said, I have it so,...I'll continue for a bit....maybe my joints are slow learners...

Don't know till we try.......


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> Yes, 1000mg
> 
> The only topical I have had any form of relief from is Magnesium oil. I just do not like the feeling it makes on my skin....sort of a 'drawing' sensation? Good news is  it need not be left on for long periods. Wipe it off with a warm rag, the soothing effect seems to hold for a while longer.
> 
> As I said, I have it so,...I'll continue for a bit....maybe my joints are slow learners...
> 
> Don't know till we try.......



Love the attitude

Hope it eventually does

Still, logging it as a failure..until further review

Thanks for the added update


----------



## rgp

Just heard on the news, a new [CBD based] medication is set for approval for seizures . 

The young lady featured said that while it has not stopped her seizures, it has definitely reduced the number of them, and the severity as well. 

Her doc said it may be & he believes it to be, just a matter of adjusting the strength & dosage to achieve even better results for her . 

I sure wish that stuff would do some good for me....but it just does not.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> Just heard on the news, a new [CBD based] medication is set for approval for seizures .
> 
> The young lady featured said that while it has not stopped her seizures, it has definitely reduced the number of them, and the severity as well.
> 
> Her doc said it may be & he believes it to be, just a matter of adjusting the strength & dosage to achieve even better results for her .
> 
> I sure wish that stuff would do some good for me....but it just does not.



THAT.....is a rare doc.

Wish it did you some good for you, too, rgp
My old boss says 'it doesn't do that much for me, but does miracles for my wife'

Metabolism is my guess


----------



## rgp

Gary O' said:


> THAT.....is a rare doc.
> 
> Wish it did you some good for you, too, rgp
> My old boss says 'it doesn't do that much for me, but does miracles for my wife'
> 
> Metabolism is my guess



Indeed...her doc spoke [disgustedly] about all the hoops he had to go through . {Legally} Just to try & find some relief for the poor woman. Too much to type in here...but what a damn joke.

yeah...as i have said before, we are all different & effected differently by many things.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> Indeed...her doc spoke [disgustedly] about all the hoops he had to go through . {Legally} Just to try & find some relief for the poor woman. Too much to type in here...but what a damn joke.
> 
> yeah...as i have said before, *we are all different & effected differently by many things*.



True


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gary O' said:


> The oil has worked wonders on my shingles in the evening, and my lady's overall discomfort....including mental outlook.
> 
> Please advise how it works for you
> 
> and you're quite welcome



Gary, I don't have much pain anywhere, but twice I used a dropper of the CBD oil when I overworked my back and it helped noticeably.  The last time I forgot my back ached, usually I'm reminded every time I bend over or get up from a chair when I overdo, but the last time the results were good.

My husband has been using it before bed, he says it helps the pain that keeps him awake sometimes at night in his legs, hips, etc.  We both had good results with the balm.  I plan to buy more balm for sure, 1,000 mg on both products.  When my husband uses more of that bottle of the oil, I'll ask him again if he wants me to reorder it, probably will get both again.  Thanks for recommending the GoGreen, seems like a quality product, and it gets here quick via regular mail.


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, I don't have much pain anywhere, but twice I used a dropper of the CBD oil when I overworked my back and it helped noticeably.  The last time I forgot my back ached, usually I'm reminded every time I bend over or get up from a chair when I overdo, but the last time the results were good.
> 
> My husband has been using it before bed, he says it helps the pain that keeps him awake sometimes at night in his legs, hips, etc.  We both had good results with the balm.  I plan to buy more balm for sure, 1,000 mg on both products.  When my husband uses more of that bottle of the oil, I'll ask him again if he wants me to reorder it, probably will get both again.  Thanks for recommending the GoGreen, seems like a quality product, and it gets here quick via regular mail.



thanks for the update, SB

I upped mine from 250 to the 1000mg, but seems same result as the 250

I've gone back to the 250
not so hard on the pocketbook


----------



## Butterfly

I've also now tried the 1,000mg balm, and it DOES help.  I'm going to order some of the oil, as well.


----------



## Keesha

Butterfly said:


> I've also now tried the 1,000mg balm, and it DOES help.  I'm going to order some of the oil, as well.



Im glad this is working for you Butterfly.
Thats great.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> I've also now tried the 1,000mg balm, and it DOES help.  I'm going to order some of the oil, as well.


Yeah, the balm is for local pains
The oil is for overall discomfort 

Thanks for the update, Butterfly


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, the balm is for local pains
> The oil is for overall discomfort
> 
> Thanks for the update, Butterfly



I think I forgot to thank you for the detailed info that gave me the shove I needed to try it.  THANK YOU!   It doesn't exactly make me feel like I am 23 again, but it sure took the edge off for my shoulder.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> I think I forgot to thank you for the detailed info that gave me the shove I needed to try it.  THANK YOU!   It doesn't exactly make me feel like I am 23 again, but it sure took the edge off for my shoulder.


Glad to pass on the info
Yer very welcome
And, yeah, it takes the edge off
My lady is on an exercise program, which involves miles of hiking
The balm, directly to her knees, keeps her on task

cheers


----------



## rgp

My state is, 'as they say' that close to legalizing medical MJ...I was very enthused about it due to the touted relief it reportedly brings so many , for so many ills. However, given that I have noticed *NO* relief from the CBD oil, lozenges.& paste ...I wonder if I will receive any from the full-on cannabis ? My enthusiasm has waned.


----------



## Butterfly

rgp said:


> My state is, 'as they say' that close to legalizing medical MJ...I was very enthused about it due to the touted relief it reportedly brings so many , for so many ills. However, given that I have noticed *NO* relief from the CBD oil, lozenges.& paste ...I wonder if I will receive any from the full-on cannabis ? My enthusiasm has waned.



I've read that results from one doesn't necessarily mean results (or no results) from the other.  It is my understanding they work in very different ways.

My state has had medical marijuana for a while now.  There are very tight restrictions on qualifying for it, though.  We're pretty close to legalizing recreational use here.


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Glad to pass on the info
> Yer very welcome
> And, yeah, it takes the edge off
> My lady is on an exercise program, which involves miles of hiking
> The balm, directly to her knees, keeps her on task
> 
> cheers


Even the hiking will do your lady a LOT of good Gary



rgp said:


> My state is, 'as they say' that close to legalizing medical MJ...I was very enthused about it due to the touted relief it reportedly brings so many , for so many ills. However, given that I have noticed *NO* relief from the CBD oil, lozenges.& paste ...I wonder if I will receive any from the full-on cannabis ? My enthusiasm has waned.



Thats too bad rgp. Hopefully they legalize it for you



Butterfly said:


> I've read that results from one doesn't necessarily mean results (or no results) from the other.  It is my understanding they work in very different ways.
> 
> My state has had medical marijuana for a while now.  There are very tight restrictions on qualifying for it, though.  We're pretty close to legalizing recreational use here.



There are tight restrictions here but ‘pain’ of any kind is the main reason for prescribing. Lack of sleep is another consideration as it helps induce sleep. I personally find the low THC high CBD strains very helpful for reducing pain. It also helps relieve stomach cramps and nausea which I also suffer from some mornings. 

I hope they legalize this for you. It really does work good. You can could then make canna cookies and such.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Even the hiking will do your lady a LOT of good Gary
> .



and that was the enigma...knees too pain filled to hike

but

with the balm, hell, I can't keep up


----------



## rgp

Gary, and ?

Who ever has found relief using CBD balm . How often [daily] do you use the balm?

I tried it, felt no relief on application , using it twice p/day. Became disgusted, set it aside. Going to give it another try, just wondering what others practices are using it?


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> and that was the enigma...knees too pain filled to hike
> 
> but
> 
> with the balm, hell, I can't keep up


Up 
Its like a vicious cycle.... knees to painful to walk but no walking seizes up the knees. 
Thats great that it helped here. 
Good stuff. 
I’ve known many people being helped by the balm rgp.


----------



## rgp

Keesha said:


> Up
> Its like a vicious cycle.... knees to painful to walk but no walking seizes up the knees.
> Thats great that it helped here.
> Good stuff.
> I’ve known many people being helped by the balm rgp.




I never said you didn't....I just said it didn't help me.

Which is why I asked the question about how often it is used by some of you.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> Gary, and ?
> 
> Who ever has found relief using CBD balm . How often [daily] do you use the balm?
> 
> I tried it, felt no relief on application , using it twice p/day. Became disgusted, set it aside. Going to give it another try, just wondering what others practices are using it?


On my lower back when I need it
maybe 6 times a day when chopping wood
the relief is seconds after application

if you're not getting almost immediate relief, it ain't workin' for ya


----------



## Keesha

rgp said:


> Gary, and ?
> 
> Who ever has found relief using CBD balm . How often [daily] do you use the balm?
> 
> I tried it, felt no relief on application , using it twice p/day. Became disgusted, set it aside. Going to give it another try, just wondering what others practices are using it?





rgp said:


> I never said you didn't....I just said it didn't help me.
> 
> Which is why I asked the question about how often it is used by some of you.


Excuse me but you asked a question and I answered it. 
Your question to which I answered was: Whoever had found relief using the CBD balm?

While I’ve never used it I used to go to a compassion club before I became licensed and they used to sell quite a bit of it. 
Most of the compassion club members were women over 50.


----------



## SeaBreeze

rgp said:


> Gary, and ?
> 
> Who ever has found relief using CBD balm . How often [daily] do you use the balm?
> 
> I tried it, felt no relief on application , using it twice p/day. Became disgusted, set it aside. Going to give it another try, just wondering what others practices are using it?



Both my husband and I have used the GoGreen 1,000mg balm, on days we use it we apply it every 6 to 8 hours.  We both have had good results with the balm and will buy it again.  The oil doesn't work very well for us, so won't be getting that anymore.


----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


> Both my husband and I have used the GoGreen 1,000mg balm, on days we use it we apply it every 6 to 8 hours.  We both have had good results with the balm and will buy it again.  The oil doesn't work very well for us, so won't be getting that anymore.



I have returned to it a few times, for a few days. I get nothing. Gary @ one point said it should be 'almost' immediate relief , so I guess it just doesn't work for me period. 

Keep in mind that my arthritis is pretty severe , so perhaps i was asking / expecting just too much from it?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rgp, did you say that you used magnesium oil?  I always have that on hand for muscle cramps and pain, worked wonders years ago for my Plantar Fasciitis.


----------



## oldal

I've been using it for 2 weeks now, I got the 600 strength from Fab. I can't honestly say it has done anything for my chronic back and shoulder pain. There might be some slight reduction in pain but not nearly as much as 2 Advil.

I had also hoped it would help with my anxiety, again noticed no significant results. I'll continue to use it and up the dose until I run out but unless I get a lot better results, will not reorder.


----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


> Rgp, did you say that you used magnesium oil?  I always have that on hand for muscle cramps and pain, worked wonders years ago for my Plantar Fasciitis.



Yes, and i do use it, great stuff....more so when the _muscle_ is inflamed and hurting. But even it really doesn't help much, when it is the joint itself causing the pain.


----------



## rgp

Odal touched on a fine point IMO...chronic pain.

I think perhaps the folks feeling relief from pain using the balm, are feeling relief from acute pain.

In the case of severe chronic pain , it seems, given all that I have tried , surgery or serious pain meds are about all that will help?


----------



## jaminhealth

I've tried a couple strains of the oil but                            no help for my OA pain.  And I'm not willing to spend a lot of money to keep trying.   The salves I have which are 4-5 are so so, but to be honest Aspercreame with Lidocaine and the Ultra Tiger Balm are as good or better.

Topricin for pain is a favorite too.


----------



## Wandrin

Has anyone tried a CBD patch for arthritis pain?


----------



## jaminhealth

I didn't know there were patches.  I've tried ointments 500mg of CBD and they are so so.  And used some CBD tinctures with no success.


----------



## jaminhealth

I didn't know there were patches.  I've tried ointments 500mg of CBD and they are so so.  And used some CBD tinctures with no success.


----------



## Butterfly

I have neck and shoulder arthritis that causes chronic pain, which is worse sometimes than at other times, for no apparent reason.  Anyway I use the 1000 CBD balm when it begins to bug me, not at regular intervals necessarily unless I'm having a bad flare up.  It helps me pretty quickly -- doesn't make the pain go totally away, but takes the edge off.  I've also got arthritis in my  hands, but I don't use it on hands too much because either it gets on other things or gets washed off.


----------



## jaminhealth

Butterfly said:


> I have neck and shoulder arthritis that causes chronic pain, which is worse sometimes than at other times, for no apparent reason.  Anyway I use the 1000 CBD balm when it begins to bug me, not at regular intervals necessarily unless I'm having a bad flare up.  It helps me pretty quickly -- doesn't make the pain go totally away, but takes the edge off.  I've also got arthritis in my  hands, but I don't use it on hands too much because either it gets on other things or gets washed off.



Do you mind sharing the 1000mg brand of balm...I use 500mg and add drops of DMSO to it but use this sparingly as it's pricey to use all over and I deal with OA bodywide.


----------



## Butterfly

I use the Go Green brand that Gary O recommended to me.  You can order it online.


----------



## Pappy

I took hemp oil then switched to Cbd, 500 mg. Can’t see what either did for me. No pain relief at all. Back on hemp oil now. Hope I see some results soon.


----------



## jaminhealth

Pappy said:


> I took hemp oil then switched to Cbd, 500 mg. Can’t see what either did for me. No pain relief at all. Back on hemp oil now. Hope I see some results soon.



I'm sure it has a lot to do with how chronic pain is in one's joints, my knee is pretty damaged and I'm seeing the D.O. next month and see if he thinks Prolo could help me anymore.  

I struggle with wanting a knee surgery, had a minor one that makes me think things in there are worse.


----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> I took hemp oil then switched to Cbd, 500 mg. Can’t see what either did for me. No pain relief at all. Back on hemp oil now. Hope I see some results soon.



Pappy, have you tried one of the rub-on balms?  That's what helps me.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We didn't see any results with the GoGreen CBD oil, but the one Butterfly uses, the 1,000mg balm does help relieve pain in specific areas, we still have almost a full tin, our second one purchased.


----------



## fmdog44

It has been my experience that the majority of products on the shelves don't work at all for me.


----------



## AnnieA

I tried it for psoriatic arthritis and fibromyalgia but got no pain relief using it.  A good friend gets great results.  It's worth a try so long as there are no drug interaction contraindications.


----------



## fmdog44

Saw today Ben & Jerrys will make Cbd ice cream as soon as it is legal. Tells you something.


----------



## C'est Moi

fmdog44 said:


> Saw today Ben & Jerrys will make Cbd ice cream as soon as it is legal. Tells you something.



I saw some CBD gummies a while ago.   Sheesh.


----------



## JimW

C'est Moi said:


> I saw some CBD gummies a while ago.   Sheesh.



The company I purchase CBD products from usually sends me free samples of the different CBD gummies with my purchase. They taste pretty good, but I haven't noticed any difference after eating them. Most of them are a low dose approx. 10mgs.


----------



## AnnieA

Trying a new company.  It's Endoca (gets high reviews on several sites), and I ordered their raw and regular 3% oils in order to get the broadest range of cannabinoids.  The raw supposedly helps some people with mental clarity so I'm taking it in the morning and the regular at night.  Started it yesterday so will see how it goes.  Hope to God it helps some because this current fibro flare is a doozy.


----------



## AZ Jim

Gary O' said:


> Since you've had Zero effect, I'd recommend the GoGreen balm, not the oil.
> Just dab enough on your finger to feel it, not see it.
> Massage into the pain filled area for about a minute.
> 
> Please let me know how it works.
> If it doesn't, you'd be the first.


I am the first Gary.  I tried the go green 500mg and it didn't do me any good at all.


----------



## Gary O'

AZ Jim said:


> I am the first Gary. I tried the go green 500mg and it didn't do me any good at all.


I've heard that from a few, now, since posting.
Thanks for telling me.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've been having a lot of lower back pain from heavy lifting and bending with chores and work in the house/yard.  Having good results with the CBD balm, Calming Purple.  I have bought two 1 ounce tins in the past and am almost out.  Got an email from them about a 35% off sale, and took advantage of it.

I've been really stingy in using this balm because of the price, but it does help the pain.  I buy only the 1,000mg strength.  The price for a 4 ounce size to extremely reasonable compared to the 1 ounce.  I ended up buying 2 four ounce tins, that should last me and hubby for quite a while.

Promo code on the site for the 35% off Thanksgiving sale is TURKEY35.....also saw a code somewhere else for same amount for Black Friday, FRIDAY35.  With the savings (and free shipping), my total for 8oz. of balm is $84.49.  Well worth the price and smells good too.  This is what I've been using, the calming purple terpene blend.

https://www.gogreenhemp.com/product-page/gogreen-hemp-cbd-balm-salve-calming-purple-terpene-blend


----------



## CrackerJack

I reside in England and wonder if any of these products can be purchased here. Just Googled it and the CBD Oil and Go Green hemp oil can be bought in the UK. Will check out AmazonUK.

I have osteoarthiritis in both knees and not in severe pain but it's constant. Ive tried various creams, sprays and Roll on and none give me much relief.


----------



## SeaBreeze

CrackerJack said:


> I reside in England and wonder if any of these products can be purchased here. Just Googled it and the CBD Oil and Go Green hemp oil can be bought in the UK. Will check out AmazonUK.
> 
> I have osteoarthiritis in both knees and not in severe pain but it's constant. Ive tried various creams, sprays and Roll on and none give me much relief.


I tried to ask if they shipped to UK via their website chat, but the office is closed today for the holiday.  I left my phone number and email address, they are supposed to contact me with the answer.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Gary O'

CrackerJack said:


> Just Googled it and the CBD Oil and Go Green hemp oil can be bought in the UK. Will check out AmazonUK.


GoGreen, in the US, supplies a good product at a noticeably competitive price


----------



## oldal

I tried both the balm and oil, no help at all, was a waste of money. Tylenol works a lot better


----------



## SeaBreeze

oldal said:


> I tried both the balm and oil, no help at all, was a waste of money. Tylenol works a lot better


It may not work for everyone, and that can be said for any natural, holistic, over the counter, or prescription meds....so I do understand that.  It's just healthier to use with less side effects than Tylenol or even Aleve.  But if it's not working for you personally, you have to use whatever does.  My heart goes out to those with serious or chronic pain, I am blessed to just have pain due to overworking of my muscles.


----------



## oldal

Gary O' said:


> Since you've had Zero effect, I'd recommend the GoGreen balm, not the oil.
> Just dab enough on your finger to feel it, not see it.
> Massage into the pain filled area for about a minute.
> 
> Please let me know how it works.
> If it doesn't, you'd be the first.


A google search on GoGreen brings up 3 sites selling cbd oil and using the name gogreen. which one are you referring to?


----------



## Gary O'

oldal said:


> A google search on GoGreen brings up 3 sites selling cbd oil and using the name gogreen. which one are you referring to?





I'm referring to GoGreen* direct*, not a distributor

My stuff looks like this


----------



## oldal

Gary O' said:


> I'm referring to GoGreen* direct*, not a distributor
> 
> My stuff looks like this
> 
> View attachment 82983View attachment 82982


Got it, thanks a lot.


----------



## SeaBreeze

CrackerJack said:


> I reside in England and wonder if any of these products can be purchased here. Just Googled it and the CBD Oil and Go Green hemp oil can be bought in the UK. Will check out AmazonUK.
> 
> I have osteoarthiritis in both knees and not in severe pain but it's constant. Ive tried various creams, sprays and Roll on and none give me much relief.


They finally replied to me, they do not ship to the UK.  I doubt their product can be found on other sites either, like Amazon.


----------



## Keesha

This is a great thread.


----------



## CrackerJack

SeaBreeze said:


> They finally replied to me, they do not ship to the UK.  I doubt their product can be found on other sites either, like Amazon.



Okay thanks. I will ask my local health food shop also Holland and Barratt who may suggest something similar to these oils. We can get hemp oils here so will shop around


----------



## Doomp

I've tried CBD oil and it calms me a little. But it didn't give me any noticeable pain relief. I've gotten relief from the sativa version, which is legal where I live. I take it at night and it helps me sleep, and also relieves my (mild) arthritis.


----------



## Lakeland living

First shot at cooking it up.
First batch of cannabis from my own plants, after trying a little in a bong I decided to make the first batch as  a cooking ingredient. 
Thanks to Keesha I had an idea of how to move in the right direction for me. Recipe was very simple, 2 grams of cannabis. I used a mix of bud and leaves in a 60/40 mix. 4 cups of Coconut oil. I shredded the bud by hand , put the rest in a grinder not turning it into powder. Then into the slow cooker for 8 hours. 
      Company tried it out, half a dozen drops. Half an hour later I noticed some yawning. As of 20 minutes ago she told me she had a great sleep.


----------



## toffee

thanx for all those  tips ….


----------



## Lakeland living

Almost forgot, some lessening in arthritis in both hands. Less pain her arm, she broke it a few weeks ago.


----------

